# Good lab block food?



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

With 15 mice now most of the commercial seed mixes are getting too expensive. And I until I get a new car its difficult for me to buy seeds in bulk to make my own mix. So I'm trying to find a good lab block for my babies.

They are non-breeding mice from feeder mice lines. I'm in America.

A local feed store has Mazuri for 18 dollars for a 25 lb bag. Is that an okay food?

Thank you


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the Native Earth brand, 40 lbs from petfood direct. After you pay the shipping fee, it equals out to be about $1 per 1 lbs. It doesn't crumble very much, each mouse only eats about 2 blocks a day, and it lasts for a really long time.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

If you don't have a car, then having it shipped to you is probably the best bet. I am in the USA too. I feed equal parts Walmart blocks, millet seed mix for parakeets, rolled oats (Quaker) and Diamond Adult no-grain dog food. It's not too expensive at all.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

My boyfriend says he can pick up the lab food for me until I get my car fixed. It blew its transmission ... So delivery isn't the only option but I live in a small town so there really isn't a ton of options.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I buy the 40lb bag of Native Earth from petfooddirect as well, and if you're getting $49 of stuff at once, shipping is free. Buying the blocks and a bag of bedding, or anything I need for the cats/dogs (like tick collars or revolution or heartguard) usually puts me over the free-shipping lower limit, which puts the food at $0.60/lb. If you need to buy the Mazuri to get by, do what you need to do, but for longterm, I totally recommend the NE. You can bag it up in gallon freezer bags and chuck it in the freezer. Keeps your freezer closer to full, which lowers your electric bill, and the food stays good until you pull it out, however slowly you go through it with only 15 mice.


----------

